

Was the poverty of Africa determined in 1000 BC?  - cwan
http://aidwatchers.com/2010/07/was-the-poverty-of-africa-determined-in-1000-bc/

======
bdfh42
Odd sort of item - even odder that for a piece that was supposed to be an
historical review of technological status the author thought that James Watt
invented the steam engine.

